# Using ADESSO Wireless keyboard with Hopper/Joey



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The model WKB-4000US is one of many external devices what Hopper's Linux is supporting.

So far, it's working fine; no special setup is necessary, just connect the USB 2.4 GHz transceiver to H's USB jack, press Connect button on the keyboard's back and you can control the DVR from your couch, much easy to type your search criteria, etc.

Major hurdle is get a key's map. 

First attempt is bring:
- touch pad is control H's pointer
- four arrow buttons are equal to arrow buttons on a remote
- Home or End -> Recall
- Right Button(touch pad) - > Main Menu
- PrtScr -> BLACK TV SCREEN and Reboot (RBR ?) 


Please post your finding.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it the same wireless keyboard they supported for the 922?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Umm, could be ... Do want me to check it ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just found mine. I was curious so I dug it out. I had moved (literally) last year and not everything found its way out of boxes... but after reading your post I looked and found my keyboard. I never used it that much, but your post reminded me that I should go look for it... and sure enough that's the model I had for the 922.

I don't want to take this thread off-topic, but you now have me curious with that PrtScr = reset... I don't remember if I tried hitting all the keys on the 922. Maybe I'll get bored and try this thing out again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think you'll find same kb map for 922 as for the H; that key was unpleasant surprise, as I did wait for a couple minutes starring at dark TV screen, first my thought was - it's hangs: no remote, no keyboards worked, but later I saw initial boot screen; perhaps the key invoke something what is broken and the H went to reboot after watchdog kicked in...


----------

